# WTK. How to clean the baked on film on Pyrex dishes?



## hk45

Like the title says, how? I've tried scrubbing with a Scotch pad & it barely makes a dent. Anybody have a easy way?


----------



## Caren

Baking soda or soft scrub but mostly I use a brillo pad very carefully and gently


----------



## Dodgegal79

oven cleaner


----------



## ELOCN

What does WTK stand for?


----------



## Marcia in MT

I have also heard of using oven cleaner.


----------



## Dodgegal79

WTK, want to know


----------



## jmtinmi

*W*ant *T*o *K*now

Also, instead of oven cleaner, try about 1/2 cup of Ammonia and put the pyrex into a plastic bag overnight. The ammonia can go right into the bag or into the pyrex. The fumes is what does the loosing of the baked on.The crud will wipe right off! 

I did this with some vintage pyrex that had a decorative pattern on it. When I finished cleaning, it looked like new!


----------



## Guest

If it's real Pyrex glass I use a stainless steel ChoreBoy and it comes right off if you soak the dish in hot dishwater for a while.

.....Alan.


----------



## hk45

Thanks everyone, I'll be trying some of the ideas out here when I get some free time.

Yes, WTK is a acronym for Wanted To Know.


----------



## Ode

Try Biz 'n Green, it's my miracle cleaner. I saw the recipe at the current events forum once and tried it and can't live without it now.

1/4 cup Biz (enzyme laundry additive. I use the powder)
1/4 cup Simple Green
in a 1 liter spritz bottle 
add warm water, shake until dissolved


For best results, dissolve the Biz in the warm water first, then add the simple green. This will take off a LOT of stuff including burnt and baked on food and built up gunk. It is a really safe way to clean your oven too, without using harsh and dangerous chemicals.


----------



## RVcook

I just finished cleaning all my enameled and Pyrex bakeware and used oven cleaner. Although a 'stinky' job, I usually take all the pans outside and place them in a large, plastic garbage bag and spray away. I close up the bag and let them sit overnight. In the morning, I take the pans out and spray the cleaner off of them. If some are really bad, I'll treat them again.

I used to use scoring pads and cleanser on them up until the day one shattered while baking a casserole. Since this particular casserole dish was one I used and cleaned A LOT, I noticed that by using abrasives I actually created scratches which probably contributed to the shattering incident. I'm much more careful now.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not fond of oven cleaner, but for this cleaning job, it works very well. Thankfully, I have a self-cleaning oven. Now _THAT'S_ a job I *REALLY* dislike!

RVcook


----------



## tallpines

I've never tried it but have heard------
soak the dish overnight with a used drier sheet in it.

It's suppose to clean out the dirtiest of pans.


----------



## GoatsRus

I've been told to put hot water in the pan and a dryer sheet and let it sit for a few hours. Never done it, so don't know if it works or not.


----------



## Guest

tallpines said:


> I've never tried it but have heard------
> soak the dish overnight with a used drier sheet in it.
> 
> It's suppose to clean out the dirtiest of pans.





GoatsRus said:


> I've been told to put hot water in the pan and a dryer sheet and let it sit for a few hours. Never done it, so don't know if it works or not.


I've done that and it works pretty well.


----------



## NCLee

I've had good luck with my glass cleaning formular. Approx measures, btw.

Fill the sink (stainless) with HOT water. Add a squirt of Dawn dish detergent, about 1/2 cup ammonia, and 1/4-1/2 cup alcohol. Put in the pyrex or other glassware and let it soak until the water cools. Use a vegetable scrub brush to remove the baked on food. If it all doesn't come off let it soak longer. For really bad messes, I've left it over night. 

If cleaning glassware such as stemware, lamp chimneys, or decorator display glass that tends to get a greasy film over time, just use warm water and cut down on the amount of ammonia/alcohol. 

For large glass baking dishes, I do a 2for1. Preheat the oven to 200 degrees. Turn it off. Put the baking dish on the center rack. Fill 3/4 full with hot water. Add about 1/2 c ammonia. Close the oven door and leave it over night. Next day, clean both the dish and the oven. Most of the crud will wipe off with a wet rag. 

Lee


----------



## sapphira

Widget or simple single edge razor blade holder. Scrape it off. Works on shower tiles too. Can't live without mine. S.


----------



## laughaha

jmtinmi said:


> *W*ant *T*o *K*now
> 
> Also, instead of oven cleaner, try about 1/2 cup of Ammonia and put the pyrex into a plastic bag overnight. The ammonia can go right into the bag or into the pyrex. The fumes is what does the loosing of the baked on.The crud will wipe right off!
> 
> I did this with some vintage pyrex that had a decorative pattern on it. When I finished cleaning, it looked like new!


This is the easiest, quickest way to clean up old pyrex and other bakeware!!! My grandparents own a business that sells old pyrex and corningware and this is what they do to. Dishes come out looking brand new. My only suggestion is to do this on a hot day and do it during the day. We only use a about 1/8 to 1/4 cup of ammonia, put in black plastic trashbag and then leave outside for the day. Then all the gunk just wipes off. 

Other methods have a tendency to take the color/patterns off. This doesn't hurt anything.


----------

